# Who here ACTUALLY uses something other than haze remover?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've heard that regular paint thinner or 100% acetone (same thing?) can be used as emulsion/haze remover. 

Who here has actually used either? 
How did it work for u?

What do u use?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

You're still stuck on this one, Kacie?! Paint thinner and acetone are completely different, but can be used to clean ink out of a screen. They won't work as a dehaze/degrease. You have to buy industry specific chems for this.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

Paint Thinnner and Acetone are 2 totally different chemicals. Like Mac said, NEITHER can be used a degreaser/dehazer...And you would most likely die if you tried using Acetone to remove emulsion. Not to mention it would be a huge mess since neither chemical is water based. You need specific chemicals to do everything you mentioned. Use paint thinner to clean up squeeges, ink on the press, a spot of ink on the floor, and that's it. 

I do use Acetone once in a while in my spot cleaning gun but I don't like atomizing it so I only use it only in a jam.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

We don't use haze remover at all. I did several years ago but have not needed it in years. If your screens are exposed correctly you don't need a haze remover. An under exposed screen is harder to clean than an overexposed screen.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok then. Is there any cheaper remedy?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

kc6789 said:


> Ok then. Is there any cheaper remedy?


For Reclaiming or dehazing. two separate chemicals are needed.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

kc6789 said:


> Ok then. Is there any cheaper remedy?


Time is money, even if it's a hobby. Buy the right chemicals and you won't have to stress about it. Neither of these have a shelf life, so you could buy a gallon now and not have to for a year or two. After that, what's fifty bucks?


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

macmiller said:


> Time is money, even if it's a hobby. Buy the right chemicals and you won't have to stress about it. Neither of these have a shelf life, so you could buy a gallon now and not have to for a year or two. After that, what's fifty bucks?


Fifty bucks is sometimes 2-3 weeks of groceries on unemployment.


----------



## Alan Buffington (Oct 27, 2010)

You need real haze remover. As a prevention make sure to wash inks out of the screen the moment you are done. The stain you see is bits of ink getting stuck in the mesh knuckles, sometimes using a stiff bristle brush can help.


----------



## Troll (Dec 22, 2010)

Try using Simple Green - I've used that before..


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Isn't dehazing the cleaning up of reclaiming leftovers?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

If you want to go cheap on everything use mineral spirits to remove your ink. 
Then reclaim your screens with emulsion remover. Don't waste your time trying to find an alternative to emulsion remover. 
Then clean them again with mineral spirits. 
Then Degrease with simple green.
Dry.
Recoat.

If you have a pressure washer (I'm guessing you don't) you can turn it to 0°, and get all of the old ink, and emulsion out with that.

Make sure you have completely cleared the screen with a squeegee before you start, and you may have to use a brush with the mineral spirits to get all of the ink out. 

You'll have some ghost images remaining, but they shouldn't impede emulsion adhesion, or ink application.

I started off trying to save every penny I could by using the wrong ****, by making my own equipment, etc. I still do, but I pick my battles. Some just ARE NOT worth fighting. 

If screen printing is cutting into your grocery money. Stop screen printing. It's only going to get more expensive.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I use LA's Awesome Orange Cleaner to clean Plastisol Ink off screens Etc.

Use the other proper chemicals for everything else. Like someone said, Time is Money.

Ryonet has some great products


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

selanac said:


> I use LA's Awesome Orange Cleaner to clean Plastisol Ink off screens Etc.
> 
> Use the other proper chemicals for everything else. Like someone said, Time is Money.
> 
> Ryonet has some great products


That's what I use. Get it from Dollar Tree.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup, got to love it.


----------

